# horrible bow problems



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

well i just got done shooting my cross bow 2day and was very disappointed in it....its a horton yukon and it wont shoot the same way reliably....ill shoot one round and it will give me a groping to the high right then the next round will be low left....then sometimes it will shoot all diferent ways....does anyone else have problems with their crossbows? i cant expect to bring down a deer without a consistant pattern. i also have a compound fred bear, an older modle i think its a whitetale 2, but i ant shoot that worth crap either....its seems that i cant hold it steady enought to be consistant with that also...can anyone help me out


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I only hunt with a compound bow, but my brother in law hunts with a crossbow and complains that it is to easy to not cock it strait causing it to be less acurate.


----------



## Brahma (Apr 19, 2004)

When cocking the crossbow, hold your hands on both sides of the stock, making sure to touch the stock. Pull evenly with both hands, keeping contact with the stock. If you have a scope maybe it's worked loose? Did it shoot good before?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Mark your string in the middle of the rail with a black magic marker then when you pull it back keep the mark in the center and your good to go...
Also watch pulling your arrows out of your target because one little bend and you'll never shoot straight.... 
also don't use cheep A$$ horton bolts have a local bow shop make you some they will prove to be more stable...
I can shoot a fly off a bucks balls at 35 yards with mine


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i have the same problem with out a rest i shot 4 buleseyes at 40 yards then went hunting and shot a doe at 35 yards in the gut and tracted it for 9 hr over 2 days and it is still living with a limp  i will get her this year i think it is hard to shoot with out a rest...........jim


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Make darn certain that you hold the crossbow firmly against your shoulder using both the stock grip as well as the forearm. Holding the crossbow too loosly will result in erratic groups.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

ya i already knew about keeping the string even when i cock it...its never really shot accurately i dont think...also there seems to be a huge drop between 20-35 yards...id say atleast 10 maybe 12 inches


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Huge drop... 
That does not sound right at all... 
Take that bow to a warranty center ASAP


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Is the grouping problems with broadheads or feildpoints or both?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A couple things come to mind...Check the allen head screw that holds the limb assembly onto the rail.
I have seen these come loose and when you cock the bow it pulls the limb assembly out of the perfect 90 degree alignment with the rail.
Is this an older bow without the plastic cable seperator between the cables on the fore end of the bow?
Horton changed their design by adding this plastic piece to keep the cables from developing flat spots on them,and catching on each other as you shoot.
I have seen at least 2 Horton bows act just like yours.
They replaced the cables and they shot like new again.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

ok guys i finally figured out the proble.....thanks for helping me troubleshoot...it was something really simple that i shouldnt have overlooked. it turns out that 2day when i was shooting it keppt shooting low, so i moved my pin lower and bam! next shot would hit right in the bullseye, but the next 4 shots would be low again. i guess my pin wasnt as tight as i thought it was and my bow, with every shot would knowk it back up into this little grove, causing it to keep shooting low. i am really glad to have figured it out. now i dare a deer to come within 40yards of me now lol. i think i am going to go hunt after school 2morrow. thanks again


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

GOOD LUCK..
Pick a spot and let ur fly...


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

check your fletching on arrows?? even new ones sometimes are not on right??any thing loose on bow?? how does limbs look when cocked ? even?something hope it helps?


----------

